# Fischmehle selbermachen??



## Tomalion (18. April 2007)

Kann man sich Fischmehle selber herrstellen und wenn ja, wie?

Danke schon mal an alle Antworten und Anregunden. #6


----------



## FoolishFarmer (18. April 2007)

*AW: Fischmehle selbermachen??*

Im Prinzip ja - praktisch wohl kaum.
Was Du dazu brauchst ist, neben nem Haufen Fisch, eine Trocknungsanlage und eine anschließende Mühle, die auch mit hohen Fett- und Feuchtigskeitsgehalten klarkommt. Der Aufwand steht fürn privaten Hausgebrauch in keinem Verhältniss - weder zum Finanziellen noch zum Gestank!


----------



## Tomalion (18. April 2007)

*AW: Fischmehle selbermachen??*

Ok danke.
Wollte mir eigentlich son schönes Bio-Lachs Mehl herstellen aber wenns zu kompliziert ist werde ich wohl mit den anderen Mehlen auf dem Markt vorlieb nehmen.


----------



## MrTom (18. April 2007)

*AW: Fischmehle selbermachen??*



> son schönes Bio-Lachs Mehl herstellen


:vik: aber jetzt willste uns veralbern??!! Wie soll sich denn dein Bio-Lachsmehl von dem konventionellen unterscheiden??? Und auf der Packung steht dann "Für dieses Kilo Boilies mussten vier glückliche Lachse ihr Leben lassen"??? Meinst du ein Karpfen macht da ein Unterschied???
mfg Thomas


----------



## bennie (18. April 2007)

*AW: Fischmehle selbermachen??*

mal davon abgesehen in deutschland lachs(reste) aufzutreiben


----------



## punkarpfen (18. April 2007)

*AW: Fischmehle selbermachen??*

Vor allem BIO Lachs! Fischmehl herzustellen ist kompliziert und ecklig! Wenn es billig sein soll, dann würde ich Forelli mahlen.


----------



## Tomalion (18. April 2007)

*AW: Fischmehle selbermachen??*



MrTom schrieb:


> :vik: aber jetzt willste uns veralbern??!! Wie soll sich denn dein Bio-Lachsmehl von dem konventionellen unterscheiden??? Und auf der Packung steht dann "Für dieses Kilo Boilies mussten vier glückliche Lachse ihr Leben lassen"??? Meinst du ein Karpfen macht da ein Unterschied???
> mfg Thomas



Ich denke doch mal, da die Bio - Lachse nicht mit Dioxinen und PTB belastet sind und ich somit nicht das Gewässer und die Karpfen belaste. ...


----------



## Tomalion (18. April 2007)

*AW: Fischmehle selbermachen??*



bennie schrieb:


> mal davon abgesehen in deutschland lachs(reste) aufzutreiben



Naja so schwer ist es gar nicht nen Bio - Lachs aufzutreiben geht man in nen Fischladen und kauft einen.|supergri

ps: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Führerschein.:m


----------



## Tomalion (18. April 2007)

*AW: Fischmehle selbermachen??*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Vor allem BIO Lachs! Fischmehl herzustellen ist kompliziert und ecklig! Wenn es billig sein soll, dann würde ich Forelli mahlen.



Woraus besteht denn Forelli genau?

Sind da nicht auch Kleinfische drinn? Denn gerade die Kleinfische, die zu Fischmehlen verarbeitet werden sind auch stark mit Dioxinen und PTB belastet.


----------



## bennie (18. April 2007)

*AW: Fischmehle selbermachen??*



Tomalion schrieb:


> Naja so schwer ist es gar nicht nen Bio - Lachs aufzutreiben geht man in nen Fischladen und kauft einen.|supergri
> 
> ps: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Führerschein.:m



Willst du Filet als Fischmehl verarbeitet?
Ich komme da gerade nicht hinterher. Gekauftes Fischmehl ist aus Verschnitt und Resten gemacht....

PS. Danke danke


----------



## meckpomm (18. April 2007)

*AW: Fischmehle selbermachen??*

Da stellt sich mir die Frage, was das ganze dann kostet, vom Aufwand ganz abgesehen. Son Kilo glückliches Lachsfilet würde ich jetzt mal auf 50 Euro tippen. Es sein denn man angelt den glücklichen Lachs selbst. Das wär ja auch mal eine Aktion, nach Alaska zum Königslachsangeln und das ganze dann zu Fischfutter verarbeiten...
Ich denke was da an saurem Regen vom Himmel fällt ist kritischer als fünf Kilo unglückliches Lachsmehl...


----------



## punkarpfen (18. April 2007)

*AW: Fischmehle selbermachen??*

Forelli besteht zum Großteil aus "Beifang". Der in Deutschland erhältliche Lachs ist meist aus Zuchtanlagen, die mal gar nicht BIO sind. Wildlachs ist dagegen deutlich teurer und für die Fischmehlherstellung ein wenig zu schade.


----------



## Tomalion (18. April 2007)

*AW: Fischmehle selbermachen??*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Forelli besteht zum Großteil aus "Beifang". Der in Deutschland erhältliche Lachs ist meist aus Zuchtanlagen, die mal gar nicht BIO sind. Wildlachs ist dagegen deutlich teurer und für die Fischmehlherstellung ein wenig zu schade.



Doch doch der Bio - Zuchtlachs ist gerade bio, da er 5 mal so viel platz zum schwimmen hat und halt kein Futter aus "Beifang" hat.
Wobei "Beifang" gar nicht mal stimmt, da die Flotten extra für die Aquakulturen auf der "Jagd" nach Kleinfisch sind. #q
Ist sehr schade drum, da so ein Glied der Nahrungskette herrausgenommen wird.


----------



## Tomalion (18. April 2007)

*AW: Fischmehle selbermachen??*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Da stellt sich mir die Frage, was das ganze dann kostet, vom Aufwand ganz abgesehen. Son Kilo glückliches Lachsfilet würde ich jetzt mal auf 50 Euro tippen. Es sein denn man angelt den glücklichen Lachs selbst. Das wär ja auch mal eine Aktion, nach Alaska zum Königslachsangeln und das ganze dann zu Fischfutter verarbeiten...
> Ich denke was da an saurem Regen vom Himmel fällt ist kritischer als fünf Kilo unglückliches Lachsmehl...



Ich weiß es nicht, aber gerade der Saure regen wird recht schnell im Gewässer verdünnt, die Schadstoffe jedoch landen im Karpfen und gerade dessen Gesundheit sollte uns Anglern doch gerade am Herzen liegen oder nicht?

Wobei ich dann doch eher sagen muss billiges Fischmehl zu kaufen. Es wird sonst wirklich zu teuer. #q


----------



## Tomalion (18. April 2007)

*AW: Fischmehle selbermachen??*



bennie schrieb:


> Willst du Filet als Fischmehl verarbeitet?
> Ich komme da gerade nicht hinterher. Gekauftes Fischmehl ist aus Verschnitt und Resten gemacht....
> 
> PS. Danke danke



Eben darum wollte ichs ja mal mit "guten" Teilen machen.|supergri


----------



## muddyliz (18. April 2007)

*AW: Fischmehle selbermachen??*



Tomalion schrieb:


> Ich weiß es nicht, aber gerade der Saure regen wird recht schnell im Gewässer verdünnt


Dann fahr mal nach Schweden, da gibt es Seen, die sind so sauer, dass dort kein Fisch mehr schwimmt, kein Frosch mehr darin laicht, keine Schnecke mehr existieren kann. Da gibts nur noch Wasserläufer, die sind dick und fett, weil sie kein Fisch mehr frisst.


----------



## meckpomm (18. April 2007)

*AW: Fischmehle selbermachen??*



Tomalion schrieb:


> ... Karpfen und gerade dessen Gesundheit sollte uns Anglern doch gerade am Herzen liegen oder nicht?...


 
Ja sicher! Aber man sollte es nicht übertreiben. Wenn du dir derartige Gedanken machst, dann solltest du vielleicht auf das Anfüttern verzichten und nur mit dem Hakenköder fischen, den bekommt man ja immer aus dem Wasser raus...


----------



## Tomalion (18. April 2007)

*AW: Fischmehle selbermachen??*



muddyliz schrieb:


> Dann fahr mal nach Schweden, da gibt es Seen, die sind so sauer, dass dort kein Fisch mehr schwimmt, kein Frosch mehr darin laicht, keine Schnecke mehr existieren kann. Da gibts nur noch Wasserläufer, die sind dick und fett, weil sie kein Fisch mehr frisst.



Das kann wohl gut sein, aber das wird wohl kaum allene an dem Regen liegen, es sei denn es regnet da so offt und so stark, das nen kleiner Tümpel so viel davon abbekommt, das er halt Sauer ist.
Es gibt aber auch noch andere Außlöser.


----------



## Tomalion (18. April 2007)

*AW: Fischmehle selbermachen??*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Ja sicher! Aber man sollte es nicht übertreiben. Wenn du dir derartige Gedanken machst, dann solltest du vielleicht auf das Anfüttern verzichten und nur mit dem Hakenköder fischen, den bekommt man ja immer aus dem Wasser raus...



So komisch dsa klingen mag, aber das habe ich mal gemacht, mit durchschlagendem Erfolg. |supergri

An einem eher schweren Gewässer mit einer TS Murmel 3 Karpfen innerhalb von einer halben Stunde gefangen. Durchschnittsgewicht ca. 20 lbs.


----------



## Esox007 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Fischmehle selbermachen??*

Sehr schöner Thread. Lange nicht mehr so gelacht :q

Nicht böse gemeint, aber wie kommt man bitte darauf privat Fischmehl herzustellen und dann vor allem auch noch Biolachs-Mehl? :c

Herrlich .. Herrlich. Solche unterhaltenden Threads sollte es öfters geben. #6


----------



## Tomalion (18. April 2007)

*AW: Fischmehle selbermachen??*

Ist auch egal, was ich für richtig halte und was andere für richtig halten.
Das einziege was zählt, ist, das man spaß an seinem Hobby hat.
Wer das nicht hat, wollte es vieleicht lassen.

ps: Versuchts mal mit Fliegenfischen auf Karpfen!


----------



## Tomalion (18. April 2007)

*AW: Fischmehle selbermachen??*



Esox007 schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Thread. Lange nicht mehr so gelacht :q
> 
> Nicht böse gemeint, aber wie kommt man bitte darauf privat Fischmehl herzustellen und dann vor allem auch noch Biolachs-Mehl? :c
> 
> Herrlich .. Herrlich. Solche unterhaltenden Threads sollte es öfters geben. #6



Wie ich darauf kommen?

Joa ganz ainfach nen bissel bei WWF und Greenpeace dabei, und so kam ich über eine Studie (viel mehr ein Refferat) von denen auf die Idee den Karpfen mal was gutes zu gönnen. 
Des weiteren wollte ich so dann auch mal meine eigenen Boilies probieren, da ich in kein Tiermehl oder Fischmehl beißen möchte, was mit diversen Schadstoffen und Krankheitserregern belastet is z.B. BSE!


----------



## Esox007 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Fischmehle selbermachen??*

Hm du schweifst ein wenig vom eigentlichen Inhalt ab |uhoh:

Was hat das denn nun mit .. "ich mag angeln" bzw. "ich mag mein Hobby nicht " .. zu tun?

Hm manchmal .. ein Kopf voller Fragezeichen |kopfkrat


----------



## Tomalion (18. April 2007)

*AW: Fischmehle selbermachen??*

Das soll nur heißen, das es auch irgendwann genug ist mit: "oh das is ja eine komische Idee"
Wenn jemand was dagegen hat kann er das ja für sich behalten ich wollte "nur" wissen, ob man Fischmehle selber herrstellen kann, da ich mir meine Eigenen Zutaten für Boilies herrstellen wollte. Aber anscheinend wird das ja immer wieder missverstanden und es werden Sachen zu debatte gestellt, nach denen gar nicht gefragt wurde.#c
Aber was soll man da denn machen?
Nichts!! und von daher bitte ernsthaft über das Theme zu disskutieren. #d


----------



## Esox007 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Fischmehle selbermachen??*

Na gut .. da hast du wohl recht.
Aber du machst es irgendwie mit der Fragestellung einfach schon zu einer Lachnummer (nicht böse gemeint).

Und wenn dann noch so Sachen wie "ich bin bei WWF und Greenpeace" kommen, nimmt dich wohl keiner mehr Ernst.


----------



## meckpomm (18. April 2007)

*AW: Fischmehle selbermachen??*

Also meine Karpfen sind jetzt der ernährunghalber auch auf FDH(friss die hälfte) die waren ganz einfach zu fett... Es gibt wirklich dinge über die muss man sich keine gedanken machen...


----------



## bennie (18. April 2007)

*AW: Fischmehle selbermachen??*



> Wenn jemand was dagegen hat kann er das ja für sich behalten ich wollte



du hast schon danach gefragt......


----------



## Tomalion (18. April 2007)

*AW: Fischmehle selbermachen??*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Also meine Karpfen sind jetzt der ernährunghalber auch auf FDH(friss die hälfte) die waren ganz einfach zu fett... Es gibt wirklich dinge über die muss man sich keine gedanken machen...



Klar das stimmt wohl.
Aber über manche Sachen stößt man halt nach einiegen Jahren.


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. April 2007)

*AW: Fischmehle selbermachen??*

Nimm einfach Heilbuttpellets und verschone somit die Umwelt. #h

Auf nem ollen russischen Tanker, kannst *DU* aktuell noch Fischmehle aus Whiting herstellen.



> *…And Justice for All*


Ich wein heutzutage gleich, die Zeit ist lang vorbei...


----------



## Esox007 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Fischmehle selbermachen??*

Sehr schön ..

Also kein Einzelfall, bei uns schwimmen auch nur noch die Weight-Watchers Karpfen.

Dauernd mit ihrem nervigen Punktesystem ... Wurm 2 Punkte (macht dick), Made 1 Punkt (viele Proteine, sehr gesund), Mais 1 Punkt ...


----------



## meckpomm (18. April 2007)

*AW: Fischmehle selbermachen??*

Also meins war ein Scherz falls man das nicht gemerkt haben sollte!!!
@Raphael: über was stolpert man erst nach Jahren? Du willst doch jetzt nicht behaupten eine bahnbrechende neuerung entwickelt zu haben... 

Zum glück brauch ich diesmal kein schlechtes Gewissen zu haben, dass ein sinnvoller Threat zerlabert wird...


----------



## Tomalion (18. April 2007)

*AW: Fischmehle selbermachen??*



Esox007 schrieb:


> Sehr schön ..
> 
> Also kein Einzelfall, bei uns schwimmen auch nur noch die Weight-Watchers Karpfen.
> 
> Dauernd mit ihrem nervigen Punktesystem ... Wurm 2 Punkte (macht dick), Made 1 Punkt (viele Proteine, sehr gesund), Mais 1 Punkt ...



Muss das sein? |evil:
Es soll ernsthaft disskutiert werden. ...


----------



## addicted (18. April 2007)

*AW: Fischmehle selbermachen??*

LoOOOOOooL!!

Biolachsfischmehl herstellen. Und Safran zum färbern der Murmeln?


----------



## Tomalion (18. April 2007)

*AW: Fischmehle selbermachen??*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Also meins war ein Scherz falls man das nicht gemerkt haben sollte!!!
> @Raphael: über was stolpert man erst nach Jahren? Du willst doch jetzt nicht behaupten eine bahnbrechende neuerung entwickelt zu haben...
> 
> Zum glück brauch ich diesmal kein schlechtes Gewissen zu haben, dass ein sinnvoller Threat zerlabert wird...



Wenne meinst, wie kann ich dann den nicht "sinnvollen" Thread schließen?#q


----------



## Tomalion (18. April 2007)

*AW: Fischmehle selbermachen??*



addicted schrieb:


> LoOOOOOooL!!
> 
> Biolachsfischmehl herstellen. Und Safran zum färbern der Murmeln?



Naja eigentlich nicht.
Lebensmittelfarbe tuts auch. |supergri


----------



## meckpomm (18. April 2007)

*AW: Fischmehle selbermachen??*

Wie wär's damit: vielleicht einfach nicht mehr darauf reagieren. Sei nicht böse, prinzipiell bin ich der letzte der neuen Ideen nicht aufgeschlossen gegenüber tritt, aber man muss es nicht ins lächerliche ziehen...


----------



## Tomalion (18. April 2007)

*AW: Fischmehle selbermachen??*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Wie wär's damit: vielleicht einfach nicht mehr darauf reagieren. Sei nicht böse, prinzipiell bin ich der letzte der neuen Ideen nicht aufgeschlossen gegenüber tritt, aber man muss es nicht ins lächerliche ziehen...



Wenn du das meinst ich habe da andere Vorstellungen, was ich machen will, und was nicht.#d
Ist doch eh dann nicht deine Sache oder?;+


----------



## bennie (18. April 2007)

*AW: Fischmehle selbermachen??*

Komm mal runter........


----------



## DerHorst (18. April 2007)

*AW: Fischmehle selbermachen??*

also, um mal auf das eigendliche them zurück zu kommen, versuche ich jetzt mal(im gegensatz den meisten anderen hier) nen konstruktiven beitrag zu leisten.....
es gibt in zoohandlungen bzw. haustier läden kleine getrocknete fische für katzen. sind ca 5-6 cm lang und halt schon getrocknet. vielleicht kann man ja daraus was machen.?.
ob die dinger nun frei von pestizieden oder ähnlichem sind, weiss ich allerdings nicht. auch weiss ich nicht, um welche fische es sich handelt.

gruss derhorst


----------



## Tomalion (18. April 2007)

*AW: Fischmehle selbermachen??*



DerHorst schrieb:


> also, um mal auf das eigendliche them zurück zu kommen, versuche ich jetzt mal(im gegensatz den meisten anderen hier) nen konstruktiven beitrag zu leisten.....
> es gibt in zoohandlungen bzw. haustier läden kleine getrocknete fische für katzen. sind ca 5-6 cm lang und halt schon getrocknet. vielleicht kann man ja daraus was machen.?.
> ob die dinger nun frei von pestizieden oder ähnlichem sind, weiss ich allerdings nicht. auch weiss ich nicht, um welche fische es sich handelt.
> 
> gruss derhorst



Danke für diesen Beitrag.
Ich werde dort mal schaun und mich über die Fischart etc. informieren. Vieleicht ist es ja was gutes und ich kanns verwänden.|rolleyes

Endlich mal ein Beitrag, den ich gebrauchen kann.#h


----------



## addicted (18. April 2007)

*AW: Fischmehle selbermachen??*

Oder du gehst in klare Bergseen um deine nichbelastetend Fischlein zu bekommen. Musst dann halt noch trocknen und anschliessend mit der Kaffemühle kleinmahlen. |bla:


----------



## Tomalion (18. April 2007)

*AW: Fischmehle selbermachen??*

Naja im nachhinein ist mir das alles doch zu kompliziert geworden.
Wenn ich genau wüsste, wie ich die trocknen müsste würde ichs vieleicht mal versuchen.


----------



## Tomalion (18. April 2007)

*AW: Fischmehle selbermachen??*

Ah genau vieleicht in Salz einliegen!:q


----------



## meckpomm (18. April 2007)

*AW: Fischmehle selbermachen??*

Nein du kannst doch auch den Fisch zu Mus pürieren und dann direkt dem Boilie bei der Herstellung zugeben, allerdings kann man dabei den Anteil nicht unendlich in die Höhe treiben, zum einen wegen der Konsitenz/Bindeeigenschaften, zum anderen weil durch frische unkonservierte Proukte die Haltbarkeit deutlich herabgesetzt wird. Dann macht das ganze auch mit Lachs oder ähnlichem Sinn


----------



## Tomalion (18. April 2007)

*AW: Fischmehle selbermachen??*

Es hällt sich aber nicht so lange, das ist das Problem.
Daran habe ich schon gedacht.


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. April 2007)

*AW: Fischmehle selbermachen??*



DerHorst schrieb:


> also, um mal auf das eigendliche them zurück zu kommen, versuche ich jetzt mal(im gegensatz den meisten anderen hier) nen konstruktiven beitrag zu leisten.....
> es gibt in zoohandlungen bzw. haustier läden kleine getrocknete fische für katzen. sind ca 5-6 cm lang und halt schon getrocknet. vielleicht kann man ja daraus was machen.?.
> ob die dinger nun frei von pestizieden oder ähnlichem sind, weiss ich allerdings nicht. auch weiss ich nicht, um welche fische es sich handelt.
> 
> gruss derhorst


*Jahresbrüller im Frühjahr 2007 )) !*


----------



## Pilkman (19. April 2007)

*AW: Fischmehle selbermachen??*

Raphael, Deinen Durst nach Wissen in allen Ehren, aber irgendwie hört es für mich langsam auf... |kopfkrat 

... eine ernstgemeinte Frage: Vielleicht ist Angeln doch nicht so richtig Dein Hobby, oder möchtest Du vielleicht nur noch gezielt vegan oder maximal vegetarisch ernährte Karpfen fangen? 

Ganz ehrlich: Bleib ein wenig auf dem Teppich, benehme Dich maßvoll in Bezug auf Anfüttern und Dein Verhalten am Wasser und alles ist in Butter...


----------



## Zanderfänger (19. April 2007)

*AW: Fischmehle selbermachen??*

@Pilkman #6 |jump:


----------



## AK_894 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Fischmehle selbermachen??*

Junge junge Bio Lacks Mehl lol und was kommt dann noch Tofu Bio Maden Boilis oder was.|bla: |bla: |bla: 

Ich würde mal sagen das die Belastung im Wasser nicht von uns Anglern hervorgerufen wird eher von so Leute die all so ein sch***  ins Wasser kippen oder schmeißen. |gr: Da drüber würde ich mir mal mehr Gedanken machen .

Und noch Was da wo Bio Drauf steht ist nicht immer Bio drin.:m 

Bio Lacks Mehl da mit würdest du am werden!!!,.... wen geh lieber und Kauf dir denn Rotz im Fach Markt.......

Und Krümmer dich nicht um so was wie Dioxinen und PTB Belastung da Können wir Angler nicht viel dran ändern.


----------



## andre23 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Fischmehle selbermachen??*

...also wenn da noch jemand den letzten lachs zu karpfenfutter verarbeiten möchte ist das nicht vegan sondern krank!!!!oder umgekehrt!!!..möglicher weise aber beides....


----------



## Zanderfänger (19. April 2007)

*AW: Fischmehle selbermachen??*


*BioBrüll*

Hau rein... #h
​


----------



## Piere (19. April 2007)

*AW: Fischmehle selbermachen??*

@Tomalion,
wenn Du den Fischen was Gutes tun willst, wie Du ein Stück weit vorher geschrieben hast, dann geh doch einfach nicht angeln.
Ungehakter Fisch fühlt sich bestimmt besser, als ein gehakter.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (19. April 2007)

*AW: Fischmehle selbermachen??*

Vielleicht sollte man noch erwähnen, dass man etwa 100kg Filet brauchen wird um 5kg Mehl herzustellen? |rolleyes   
Damit erübrigt sich das wohl von allein...


----------



## meckpomm (19. April 2007)

*AW: Fischmehle selbermachen??*

Geiles Thema...

Ich hab heut nacht davon geträumt Sushi-Mehl herzustellen, muss ich da dann auch Ess-Stäbchen mit anbieten? Oder kann ich damit auch gezielt Kois beangeln?:vik: 
Muss ich dann dazu auch meine Aura in Einklang mit der Natur und den Karpfen bingen?
Fragen über Fragen


----------



## snorreausflake (19. April 2007)

*AW: Fischmehle selbermachen??*



Tomalion schrieb:


> Wie ich darauf kommen?
> die Idee den Karpfen mal was gutes zu gönnen.


Dann versuch doch mal mit Muschelfleisch zu fischen wenn du denen was gutes tun möchtest oder wie oben geschrieben, gar nicht auf karpfen fischen.


----------



## friggler (19. April 2007)

*AW: Fischmehle selbermachen??*

Also Tomalion,
Ich finde die Idee klasse!!

Endlich mal jemand der etwas weiter denkt:g#6.

Wenn ein zu Fischmehl verarbeiteter Fisch x-ppm Schadstoffe enthält und ein Boilie x-% Fischmehl enthält, und der Karpfen den überwiegenden Teil seiner Nahrung aus Boilies bestreitet, lohnt es sich durchaus über Bio-Lachsboilies nachzudenken.

Die allgemein bekannten Krankheitsbilder bei Karpfen durch Dioxin usw. sind ja allgegenwärtig.

Des weiteren dürfte jedem klar sein dass der Grossteil der Schadstoffe durch Fischboilies in die Gewässer eingebracht wird.

Natürlich ist Bio-Lachs wesentlich besser als irgendein anderer Fisch wenn man denn selbst Fischmehl herstellt. Das ist ja schliesslich ein Edelfisch, da werden die Boilies auch gleich viel edler...
Bio- Rotaugenboilies klingt irgenwie nicht so toll...

Statt den Lachs zu essen füttere Ich damit lieber Fische um ein Foto zu machen.
Ist doch auch irgendwie logisch oder? 
Nur weil so viele sich keine Gedanken machen müssen die Karpfen zurückgesetzt werden, die Schadstoffkonzentration ist einfach zu hoch zum essen.

Na und damit Ich den armen Karpfen nicht unnötig belaste und der evtl. sogar krank wird, ist doch wohl besser Lachse zu töten für den edlen Zweck.

Gammelfischerei finde Ich auch gut. Es wäre aber besser dafür nur Fische mit Bio-Siegel zu nehmen.

Man könnte natürlich auf das fies verseuchte Fischmehl verzichten und mit Bio-Kartoffeln angeln. 

Aber ist es nicht schöner etwas zu Ködern zu verarbeiten was andere sich nicht zu essen leisten können?

Meine Unterstützung hast Du 100%#6
Glasaale sind übrigens ein absoluter Top-Barschköder.

Gruss
Andreas

PS.
Solltest Du Spuren von Ironie mit einer Konzentratin von über 5 ppm entdecken...
...lass dich nicht verunsichern


----------



## Tomalion (19. April 2007)

*AW: Fischmehle selbermachen??*

Euer Wort in Gottes Ohre ich werde dann wohl mit den Angeln aufhören und mein Tackle ausm Haus werfen.
Danke für die wertvollen Ideen.

ps: Der lachs letzte Lachs wird schön mit Fliege gefangen und dann elend verrecken gelassen, dann schmeckts den Karpfen noch besser laut den Japanern.

In dem Sinne flame.net


----------

